# " Weeping " Thetford toilet flush ????????????



## Gixer-Mark (Nov 6, 2007)

Wonder if anyone has any further ideas of help please?

Our Thetford toilet ( C200 CS ... electric flush type ) "weeps" flush water when not in use. I hadn't been able to work out why when we first purchased the M/H it smelt so damp in the closet but now having stripped the complete unit apart, have found the problem to be this "weeping"! It "weeps" around the bowl, where the flush water comes out so is NOT a broken pipe / split etc. It just goes down the hole, overflows the holding tank when in the closed position, then fills the closet bottom. It isn't a constant flow, only a little "weep" every 5 mins or so !

A quick visit to my local caravan dealer, a new 'Vacuum Breaker' back home and fitted I hoped this would solve the problem. The flush is certainly a lot more powerful but unfortunately it still has the "weeping" problem!! 

I have emptied the water tank, disconnected the battery so no power is coming through and yet still it "weeps"!

Does anyone have an idea of what other part it may be? Obviously Thetford parts are very expensive so would rather stay away from trying ideas out .......... sure someone has come across this and managed to sort it out in the past?

Thanks in advance .............


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Gixer-Mark

It has to do with the vacuum breaker position or the two pipes going to it.

After prising the flush button panel off, check that the vacuum breaker is above the flush tank water level when the tank is full - if not the water will syphon down to the bowl flush nozzle (weeping) and into the bowl.

The vacuum breaker should be held in position by a plastic pipe clip which is push fitted into a post moulded onto the front tank interior wall with a hole in the post to hold the clip - check for that too - the VB if not secured could fall below the flush tank water level and syphoning will occur.

In a nutshell - the VB should always be above the water level - especially when the flush tank is full.

A good check is to fill the flush tank half full and see if the weeping still happens.

Good luck


David .....(spindrifter)


----------



## Gixer-Mark (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks for the prompt reply David but my system is automatic ( ie : fed straight off the water tank ) so doesn't have the holding tank.

The Vacuum Breaker is held high up via 2 securing screws ( very awkward to re-fit! ) so don't think it is this.

Anyone else have any more ideas please ??????


----------



## ColinC (Oct 19, 2007)

*Thetford Toilet Flush*

Hi Gixer-Mark

Your problem sounds similar to one we had a couple of years ago. In our case the problem was caused by the failure of the valve that is opened (electronically) when you press the flush button to close fully. When we explained the problem to a dealer he said it was usually caused by chalk deposits (from hard water). I found a very clear description of the procedure for replacing it on the Thetford website and replaced it myself. It involves taking the whole bowl out to get at the valve and pipes. Cost of a new valve is about £35. It is a sealed unit so no way of cleaning out whatever was stopping it from functioning properly.

Colin


----------



## ColinC (Oct 19, 2007)

*Thetford Toilet*

Hi Gixer-Mark

A further thought. I'm puzzled at your reference to the weeping continuing after draining the water tank and disconnecting electrics. With ours we could stop the water weeping into the bowl by depressurising the van's water system(by switching the pump off and then opening a tap).

Hope you manage to sort it

Colin


----------



## Gixer-Mark (Nov 6, 2007)

Cheers for the replies Colin.

Must admit this also puzzles me re carrying on weeping. I have drained the main water tank but haven't as yet drained the whole system ( pump ) so maybe this could be a next move?

Re the electric valve, I was afraid someone would say it may be this! looking at the cut-out diagrams, there is very little to the actual workings and as we had tried the vacuum breaker, the electric valve was the next move! I have already " split " the toilet so as it is fairly easy, I think the valve will be on order today / later this week !


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

I've got exactly the same problem - will order a new valve and try to replace it.

Many thanks to the contributors.
Griff


----------



## Gixer-Mark (Nov 6, 2007)

Griff

Really easy to 'part' the 2 halves of the Loo ............. just 10 screws to undo then it lift's off!

Bit of advice though, the 6 screws around the edges, holding the half moon shaped plastic on ( 2 screws in each ) ........ if you gently turn the loo around ( can be done from outside - whilst inside the closet ) you will find it a lot easier to get to the darn screws! I found this out whilst putting back together!!!!

Keep this thread updated if it works could you please ???

Thanks


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks for the tip 

I'll let you know how I get on.

Griff


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Hold your horses folks!!

I had the same problem last week, replaced the vacuum breaker - no change.

Looked for electronic valves - £55 at our local supplier, £39 via internet.

One final try for a quick replacement - Norwich Camping (30 miles away) said "try spraying WD40 on the flush button". I took the connector off, the whole unit looked sealed, but I fired away with the magic liquid and - lo and behold - weeping has stopped!

Crossing my fingers for you.

Gordon


----------



## Gixer-Mark (Nov 6, 2007)

Mmmm interesting Gordon !

When you say "try spraying WD40 on the flush button" .......... can't see why this will make any difference as the electrics are off via the main battery so no power is getting through on mine, yet it still weeps!

Could you elaborate on your problem pre WD40 and also, when you say flush button is this the one you actually press or is it a quick spray on the electric valve inside the loo ????????????? 

Thanks

Mark :?


----------



## pj650 (Jun 2, 2009)

*Weeping toilet flush*

Hi Gixer Mark.
I had the same problem earlier this year.Replaced the electric valve,which was clogged up,and this cured the problem.Hopefully your water torture will dissapear.


----------



## Gixer-Mark (Nov 6, 2007)

Cheers Pj .......... Just got her back from new cam belt etc fitting so will have a play later on.

Everything appears to be pointing to the electric valve though, unfortunately!


----------



## Gixer-Mark (Nov 6, 2007)

Electric Valve ordered ........... cheapest I could find was £31.05 from Leisureshopdirect.com ( very helpful by the way ). Currently out of stock but not away for a few weeks so worth the wait re the saving !

Keep you updated to results ............


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi - sorry I missed the bit about your electrics being off, so the flush button shouldn't affect it; I was so excited about trying to save you some money!

I don't know why WD40 should sort my problem, because as I said, the little blue-topped flush button looked to be a sealed unit, and I just fired fluid from underneath the mounting point, as I couldn't see how to dislodge it from the "shelf".


That's a good price on the valve - my costs would have risen to £39 when p&p was included. Hope it solves your problem.

Gordon


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Well took a little trip over to C.A.K. tanks in Kenilworth this afternoon to buy a new electric valve - £35 so not a bad price by all accounts. Fitted it relatively easily in about 45 mins.

Thanks for the tip on swivelling the bowl - definitely easier. The three curved brackets were relatively easy to put back, but the rear of the large brackets was an absolute b*gger - even using a mirror to locate the screw holes - there's just no room to get two arms in there!! :evil: 

Still - it all seems to have done the trick  - although not used it in anger yet - will report back once it's been in use.

Cheers
Griff


----------



## Gixer-Mark (Nov 6, 2007)

Blimey Griff, you don't hang around do you, eh! LOL!

Glad to see your all done now though, have to wait for mine to come through the post once they get more stock in. My local dealer ( Dinmore Caravans ) had one in stock ................. wait for it ................. they wanted £48 for it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Eeeeeeeeeeek! So £31 + £3 p&p will be well worth the wait.

Know where your coming from ref no room to move in the closet, just have to keep going til the bleedin rear screws fit.

Let us know how you get on Griff and fingers crossed this has cured your toilet "weeping" as well?

Cheers, Mark


----------



## Gixer-Mark (Nov 6, 2007)

Ok folks, just a quick update to this saga !

Ordered the electric valve from Leisureshopdirect, out of stock so took a few days to arrive.
Fitted this morning after I finished nights, tried - tested and all appeared Ok.
Just up out of bed, checked again ................... compartment is dry as a bone !!!!

Away next weekend for a real trial but if I don't post again, you know it's worked at last ........... phew!!!!!


----------



## robflyer (Nov 17, 2006)

Hello all,

I had exactly the same problem - weeping C200. Thanks to this thread I explained to Timberland what the problem was and they fitted a new electric valve immediately under warranty. They said that they had never encountered this problem but thanks to this thread if any more are brought in they know what to do. Incidentally, the loo is now as dry as a chip!!!
Many thanks to Lee Sowerby and his excellent team at Timberland.

Robflyer


----------

